# Sick Turtle?



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

So I've just recently gotten into turtles, well ... not that early, it's been about 4 months or so.

My recent turtle though seems inactive. When I first bought him he was just as hyper as his fellow colleague ... but now, all he wants to do is just lay on top of the bathing rock with his eyes shut closed. He refuses to eat or swim.

I don't know if turtles get sick or if there's just something 'Emotionally' wrong with him lmao.

Here's some pics of him being a deadbeat:


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What size tank? What filtration do you have? Can I get some pictures of the plastron, legs, arms, and tail?

EDIT:
What is it being fed? How often are you doing water changes?

2nd edit:
By colleague, do you mean another turtle? If so, how big is this other turtle?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

What are you feeding your turtle? Do you have a proper basking area and light? 
From your third pic his eyes look very swollen and puffy. Can he open his eyes at all?

He maybe suffering from vitamin A deficiency:
Hypovitaminosis A is most prevalent in young aquatic turtles fed diets of unsupplemented greens, meat, and poorly formulated commercial diets. Turtles may present with a history of anorexia and poor growth; examination often reveals edema and inflammation and infection of the eyes, resulting from squamous metaplasia of harderian glands. Treatment includes injectable vitamin A followed by oral preparations. While treating vit A deficiency care must be taken to avoid inducing vit A intoxication. Patients should be placed on a balanced diet.

You should bring the turtle to an exotic veterinarian, he will most likely not recover on his own.


----------

